#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  The Man in Black.

## jay_bryce

Hi all,

my name is Jay. I was wondering if anyone could shed some light onto something for me? My sister has been visited by a spirit being, who is dressed entirely in Black, we refer to him as "The man in Black".

My sister is fairly adept at communicating to spirits and we both are extremely empathic. Last night she tried to communicate with The man in Black, to ask him why is he watching her, and if he meant her harm or not. 

The man in Black basically laughed her out and said that her ability was no match for what he could do, that he was interested in observing the bond she has with a close friend and that sombody he refered to as "him" would do her harm. 

The man in Black then proceeded to "get into her head" and try to do her a little harm to stop the communication. She managed to sway him off and close all the "doors" she had opened with him. One other thing that came out of this was that he is a watcher, and very rarely takes action. There is no doubt in my mind that who ever or what ever this Man in Black is, he is extremely powerful and doesn't make empty threats.

I was wondering/hoping that someone has come across him before and can shed some light onto what he is. 
Or possibly get in contact with him for me, my Sister feels that if she tries again, then he may do her some serious damage.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## VIRAL

Somehow I don't think this "Man in Black" is one of the original watchers. Otherwise he would not be bragging. I don't think he is a real threat, but if you go on the offensive or piss him off he might become one. Stay diplomatic. Your sister probably surprised him when she tried to contact him, and a lot of spirits want to be or think they are inaccesible and untraceable. Stay on the defensive, and try to figure out who "Him" was. "Him" is probably who you should be worried about, not the messenger. A lot of minor psychic attacks are like giving somebody the shoulder or slapping them in the face, they may seem bad at the moment but they are very minor.

----------


## Belphebe

Can a man in Black be benign and one in white not? Does color matter?

----------


## VIRAL

Colour usually does not matter. Different people like different colours.

----------


## Belphebe

Thank You.

----------

